# 2215 for a 50 gallon



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Quick question,
I am in the process of setting up a 50 gallon, 36x18x18 and I have a brand new Eheim 2215. I know the Eheim states it is good for aquariums much bigger than 50 gallons but the flow is not that high in the eheims. 

Does anyone have any idea if the flow will be sufficient, or better yet, is anyone using a similar setup?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm running a 2217 on a 58g and it's the best. More filter the better :0) IMO.

David


----------



## Austin (Feb 18, 2005)

Im using 2 2215's on my 46 Bow Front, flow was really cut back when I added a reactor and tweaked my surface extractor, so I got a second one and put the reactor on one and the surface extractor on the other one set one as a biofilter and the other is pure mechanical filtration seems to be doing the trick no loose particles floating around or on the substrate.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I too run a 2217 on a 58g, and I don't feel it's an 'overkill'. I did noticed that the flow slowed down somewhat once the bacteria settled in, and even if you aren't happy with the flow you can always control it via the disconnect-valves.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Same here, running 2217 on both 55 and 90 gallon tanks. I would think a 2215 should be fine for your tank, somewhat similar to the 2217 on the 90....

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## supapoopa (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm using a 2215 on my 29 gal tank and i feel its just right. Can't go wrong upsizing to a 2217.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I run a 2217 + a Whisper 5 HOB on my 55 gallon.
Since you already have the 2215, I think it would work to run that along with some sort of HOB and get sufficient filtration.


----------

